# New pet ringneck doves



## Aina (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to having doves and got a couple of ringnecks a week ago Friday. I haven't names them yet. They live in my room in a sizable rabbit cage right now, but have gotten a lot of free time to fly around. 

They just figured out that it is ME in the corner of the room they never go to and have been giving me fly-bys ever since, lol. I'm not sure if that is a good or a bad sign. They will ride on my hand from wherever they are to the cage or vice verse, and the female will sit on my hand for an extended period of time, but I've just been letting them settle in instead of trying to tame them so far.

The female laid an egg the other day, but I think it is sterile. I also have two rabbits and a finch inside my room, and a dog and tortoise outside. 
Anyways, could anyone tell me what color the male is? Here are a couple of pics. Name suggestions are also welcome. 


The male









The Female


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, he is so cute. Doves are so precious. 
They are tame already if they sit on your hand, I am sure you guys will have a great friendship.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

really really really cute!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The male might be blonde pied or wild-type pied. hard to tell with only front pictures.

It's great that they're already coming to you. you probably don't really need to _try_ to tame them, the way that they're acting. Maybe start feeding seeds/treats from your hand.


----------

